
Show HN: A PyTorch Implementation of Cluster-GCN (KDD 19) - carlyboy
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/ClusterGCN
======
carlyboy
Paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.07953](https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.07953)

------
carlyboy
Nice thing: The results are reproducible regarding accuracy and performance.

